
Bill to cut per-country green card cap passes House - antimora
https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/1044
======
techie128
This is great news for employment based immigration. It makes the system FIFO
and helps American workers by reducing the number of people waiting
perpetually in line for a GC. This way people stuck in the backlog can move
jobs easily and accept promotions which helps avoid depressing wages. This
bill also strengthens protections for H1B to reduce fraud.

~~~
lizardking
The inability of foreign workers to move jobs easily constrains labor supply,
thus pushing wages higher. I fail to see how any of this is good news for the
American worker. Stop me if you’ve heard this one before.

